# Maidstone and Medway



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, we had a good day at the M&M show, our little Abbey got 1st and BOB, our Hobnob got 2nd in his open and placed in all his large side classes and our star Jack got his second Olympian certificate, that's 2 in 2 shows, Christine came away quite happy as she was wanting one of these rosettes.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey, you did well! Congratulations to you all! Now, you owe everyone a photo of you on the day... Just saying.


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Well done, My boy Draculita Cosimo was made up to Grand


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Me Carly???? now why would you want that


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Courtesy of Cat Planet
Draculita Cosmo


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Courtesy of Cat Planet, for Carly

Catarosa Dolly Mixture









Moonspun Isn't she lovely


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oooo, did they turn out well? And thank you for asking for a photo of me holding that scrummy little baby kitten! Thanks to you I got to have a good long cuddle.

Don't you want to show everyone your Christmas get-up? Don't say you're coming over all shy now!

Sorry I didn't get a chance to have a propper chat with you on Saturday. It was manic! Did try and find you later, but Jeanette said she couldn't spot you.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwww a picture of Manny's mummy!!!! 


Is that Millie?? If it is she has grown!!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

They turned out ok, even the one of you holding the kitten, did you get too hold many?

Courtesy of Cat planet, Carly stewarding









Did you notice me avoiding the photo of me...


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Um, not really, Steve. If I didn't think about it really hard I'd presume you were avoiding putting up a photo of you!

Jenny, that's Tia and yep, it's Millie. I bet she's still a lot smaller than Manny though!

So proud of me stuarding. That was my first time.

Steve, I didn't really get to handle a lot as i was second stuarding. Got touching plenty, but not actually removing from the pens. I did do one kitten and had a cuddle with a tiny blue dot of a Russian baby who was as sweet as sugar. I'm doing first stuard at the Croydon though, so should get handling a lot more then.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Ahhh Croyden, one of our regular shows

For Carly, A festive photographer, courtesy of Cat Planet


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't know how anyone resisted Steve...


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I ask myself that very same question Wendy


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Told you it'd be worth waiting for!


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

I saw him with my own eyes on Saturday  Christine had already told me that she'd bought him the tie in the hope that someone would follow it's instructions and then take him home with them! :frown2: No takers so poor Christine had to take him back with her!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Wendy1969 said:


> I saw him with my own eyes on Saturday  Christine had already told me that she'd bought him the tie in the hope that someone would follow it's instructions and then take him home with them! :frown2: No takers so poor Christine had to take him back with her!


Not even you


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Can you blame them though? I mean, he's a lot of hard work!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

carly87 said:


> Can you blame them though? I mean, he's a lot of hard work!


And where was my kiss from you Carly???


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

And where was mine from you!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I want double at Croyden


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh my goodness, you can tell that it's Christmas!! I must request that a certain level of decorum is maintained whilst posting on the forum. Some of us may not be going to the Croyden and it is really not good enough to leave the rest of us out if kisses are for the offering!! 

Having said that I now see that the Croyden show is the closest show to Valentines day, so as you were folks - enjoy. 

:biggrin:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

And I want photos of it!

Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

he is stunning! congratulations


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

Steve - I've got enough problems with my own husband, let alone taking on anyone elses! :biggrin: Christine will just have to put up with you


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> he is stunning! congratulations


Who??? Me??


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the wonderful picture taken of Draculita Cosimo, I was looking for photos on the web because a few were taken of him at the show. Do you know if Cat planet online will be publishing the show results? I have been looking and I think something might be wrong on their website.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I sent in the photos on Monday and the BOV results last week.


----------

